# TP-Link Range Extender TL-WA850RE



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

I have just purchased a TP-Link Range Extender TL-WA850RE.

I find that my ProLink Router and the TP-Link does not support each others WPS. So I had to configure the Range Extender via the Ethernet Cable.

After the WIRELESS setting is done, I get the following message;

UNABLE TO RESOLVE THE SERVER'S DNS ADDRESS

I wonder what I should do next?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what are the settings for DNS - in the router - extender and on the PC

can we see an ipconfig /all - when the PC is connected to the extender 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*

Now type *CMD*

Now press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello Wayne

Went inside my Prolink Router. Noticed that WPS had been disabled. I then enabled it and the two devices synced and now I have got it up and running.

Thank you ever so much for your response.

Ekendra


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thanks for letting us know - interesting never seen WPS cause an issue before 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

I have been testing both the PROLINK wireless router and the TP-Link RE TL-WA850RE

When they are both ON, the wifi link is very unstable on the android device. The signal strength indicator is showing a very low signal despite being near either of them. I find that either one or the other wifi link keeps dropping and reconnecting. 

When the TP-Link RE is switched OFF, the signal strength indicator on the android device shows full strength and the wifi link from the PROLINK Router is very stable.

I wonder if I need to change the channel number of the TP-Link RE?


----------



## ice9dry (Oct 5, 2014)

I was having problems with setting up this extender and finally resolved it. I wrote a short article on it - it may help.

http://ice9dry.wordpress.com/2014/10/05/wa850re/


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you ICE9DRY. 

What was the FIRMWARE upgrade you did? I have downloaded;

wa850rev1_en_3_14_8_up_boot

Is this the one?

Regards
Ekendra


----------



## ice9dry (Oct 5, 2014)

Ekendraed,

Link: http://www.tp-link.com/en/support/download/?model=TL-WA850RE&version=V1

Firmware: TL-WA850RE_V1.20.0_140310

I went to the above mentioned link and downloaded the firmware.

I'm not sure where you got that firmware from.


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

I went to the same link and downloaded 

TL-WA850RE_EU_V1_140826

dated 26th August 2014. I have upgraded and the
RE seems to be working well.

Thank you for your valued advice

Regards
Ekendra


----------



## ice9dry (Oct 5, 2014)

Yay!! So glad that it worked for you. Must be such a joy and relief. 

Three cheers!


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

Definitely. Thank you again


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

Wireless link is dropping!! Back to square 1!!!!


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

When I switch off the TPLINK RE the android device immediately establishes a wifi connection with the router. 

Will have to look for another solution

Ekendra


----------



## ice9dry (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh no... I don't know what else to do.


----------



## ekendraed (Sep 29, 2014)

Well!! I guess find another way!! Hi Hi


----------

